# Evaluating a job offer in Singapore



## Singapore_move (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi 

Could you help me understand if the following job offer with a US MNC worth taking, from an economic standpoint ? The firm is unlisted and seems a promising startup.

There are 4 mutually exclusive components to the salary:

1. Base: 50K SGD cash ( My last Indian salary: 23.6L INR = 47.9K SGD )
2. Bonus: The bonus is a mixture of cash component paid annually in January and an equity component which vests over a period of 3 years , starting from the time the cash component gets paid out. My last Indian bonus was 8.5L INR = 17K SGD

Avg Bonus - 29K SGD
Above Avg Bonus - 58K SGD
( Cash and equity ratio in the past : 10% Cash, 90% Equity - 2014 
20% Cash, 80% Equity - 2015 )

3. Equity: 950 shares ( 48.77 USD/share )
4 years vesting period
25% vesting every year

4. Perks: 
50 USD/month mobile 
70 USD/month gym
Medical and dental AIA insurance
Breakfast and lunch free


----------



## MADstud (Sep 21, 2016)

Singapore_move said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you help me understand if the following job offer with a US MNC worth taking, from an economic standpoint ? The firm is unlisted and seems a promising startup.
> 
> ...




So is it a start up or is it a MNC? If it has grown to become a MNC, then you shouldn't consider it as a startup anymore. And vice versa.

The difference in pay is not fantastic but the expenditure in Singapore may be much higher. Bonuses are not guaranteed esp in today's economy (Singapore is not doing particular well).

The shares valuation comes from..? Since it is not listed as you have mentioned, the valuation may be zero by the end of 4 years.


----------

